# Convertidor de codigo



## Enigma (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola que ta?, necesito la ayuda de alguien caritativo y bondadoso que me pueda decir como convierto 100, 99, 98, 97,96,95,94... 3,,2,1,0 a binario sin tener que utilizar diez codificadores de prioridad o cientos de compuertas deducidas de un mapa de Karnaught de 9 variables...!!! por favor... ayuda... 

El problema es que necesito llevar a binario las salidas de dos contadores 74LS191, para sumar esas salidas con otro número aparte, ya que si introduzco las salidas tal cual como salen del contador la suma daria erroneo por que si ambos contadores me mostraran un 98 la combinación binaria seria 1001 - 1000 y esos es muy distinto al numero binario 98 (1100010)... ayudenme por favor......

Atte: Enigma... La llanerita de Guayana


----------



## Apollo (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola Enigma:

No se entiende muy bien lo que necesitas. "Llevar a binario las salidas del 191", el contador 191 tiene 4 bits de salida en el sistema binario. Es decir, cuenta de 0 a 15 o de 15 a cero. Por lo que las salidas en sistema binario irían desde el "0000" al "1111".

Normalmente para hacer sumas de números binarios, se ocupa el Código BCD, en el cuál cada dígito decimal es representado por 4 bits, pero a diferencia del Sistema Binario, sólo puedes contar hasta nueve, es decir, de "0000" a "1001".

Si lo que necesitas es hacer la suma en Código BCD, puedes reemplazar el 191 por el 190, que es un contador BCD. De esta manera sólo necesitarías 3 contadores para representar los números desde el 100 al 0.

Si lo que necesitas es hacer la suma en Sistema Binario, necesitas 2 contadores 191, los cuáles te darán una salida de 8 bits, pudiendo contar desde el 255 hasta 0.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.
Un saludo al foro


----------

